# Rent Allowance(cheque didnt arrive)?



## johnsammc (24 Aug 2009)

Hi Guys,

Ive been receiving Rent Allowance for 4 months.A cheque arrives every Thursday but last week nothing came.Im a bit worried as (as people will know) its difficult enough getting by without things like this happening.I cant seem to find a number to contact concerning this.The Community Welfare Officer for my area only sits on Thursdays.Any help would be much appreciated

John


----------



## march (24 Aug 2009)

Call to your local Health Centre.

They deal with Rent Allowance.

They should be able to find out what happened your cheque.


----------



## menna (24 Aug 2009)

johnsammc said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Ive been receiving Rent Allowance for 4 months.A cheque arrives every Thursday but last week nothing came.john
> 
> ...


----------



## paulacadwell (25 Aug 2009)

the rent allowance cheques are issued the last monday of the month, well mine is anyway so maybe yours is to


----------



## gipimann (25 Aug 2009)

paulacadwell said:


> the rent allowance cheques are issued the last monday of the month, well mine is anyway so maybe yours is to


 
It may not be the same for everyone - some receive rent supplement cheques weekly, others are paid by the calendar month.  The poster did mention that his cheque normally arrives each Thursday, which would imply a weekly payment.

John, did you receive any review forms recently?  Some areas review rent claims every 3 months, send a form to the tenant for completion by the landlord - if they're not returned in time, the payment may be suspended pending further investigation.

Has your SW income changed?  If it has, the CWO may have been notified and your rent claim may have been suspended until you call to him/her.

Or a simple explanation, the cheque has been delayed or lost in the post - I'm aware of cheques being delivered 3 weeks after issue (instead of 2 days which is the expected time).

A call to the CWO should sort everything out for you.


----------



## johnsammc (26 Aug 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys.

My circumstances are the same as they have been.I always receive the payment on a Thursday.All relevant forms were filled in by my landlord.As the CWO is only available in Ashbourne on a thurs ill go down tomorrow after i see if tomorrows due payment arrives.

Thanks again everyone

John


----------

